# Murder in the streets



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey all thought id flash a few teaser photos of the A6 its a work in progress but perfection takes time...

todays project



This one came out blurry but you get the idea...


more to come after the paint dries:beer:


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

finally done...blacked out bezzles with the reflector delete and tinted side markers. sorry bout the dirty 6 had on hell of a snow storm yesterday roads are still garbage...cheers:beer:


----------



## James K (Jan 7, 2001)

you should post a pic, looking straight at the front like in the second pic in first post.. Lights look good but interested how they look from straight on. 

And hey, close the door your lettin the heat out...:laugh:


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)




----------

